# DA7801 or 7900 chain for SRAM red cassette?



## freezing_snowman (Apr 13, 2009)

Is it better to use Dura Ace 7801 or 7900 chain for SRAM Red cassette?


----------



## JulesYK (Jul 2, 2007)

*7801*

Proven, cheaper, works with any 10-speed chain tool.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

The pro's use the 7801. Not sure why though but, if that's what they use then its a safe bet for us.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm running a 7801 with my Force cassette...smooth and quiet. :thumbsup:


----------



## 3465mike (Dec 7, 2004)

the 7900 chain has a different pitch than any other chain, and therefore 'according to shimano' may negatively affect front shifting...however in my experience it works fine....that being said, the 7801 is recommended.


----------

